# Wall Protection Sheets on Doors



## Firerated (Mar 2, 2021)

Does anyone know of any NFPA code or similar that addresses FRP wall protection being attached to doors (adhesive attachment)? The product is by Inpro, class A rated. I would think that it would affect the fire rating of the door. I only found that the door cant be disguised to blend in with the wall. Thanks!!


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2021)

Firerated said:


> Does anyone know of any NFPA code or similar that addresses FRP wall protection being attached to doors (adhesive attachment)? The product is by Inpro, class A rated. I would think that it would affect the fire rating of the door. I only found that the door cant be disguised to blend in with the wall. Thanks!!




For a 

Fire Rated door

or

Any other non Fire Rated door????


----------



## steveray (Mar 2, 2021)

NFPA 80 would have it for a rated door....


----------



## Firerated (Mar 2, 2021)

cda said:


> For a
> 
> Fire Rated door
> 
> ...


Well, are there limitations for either situation? Because they want to use it on many different doors and Im thinking on at least a  fire door would be be an issue. I'm willing to bet most of the doors are 20 minute labeled doors at a minimum.


----------



## classicT (Mar 2, 2021)

Unless approved by the door listing, it should not be added to the door.

One of the best resources on this forum for FR-doors is Lori Greene. Either send her a PM or email at lori.greene@allegion.com.


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2021)

classicT said:


> Unless approved by the door listing, it should not be added to the door.
> 
> One of the best resources on this forum for FR-doors is Lori Greene. Either send her a PM or email at lori.greene@allegion.com.




Or the Orange Ball







						Contact Us
					






					us.allegion.com
				














						iDigHardware Housekeeping - I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene.
					

I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene. | iDigHardware Housekeeping | General Info | About 10 years ago, a wise man (the company president at the time) told me that someday I would not be able to handle the network I was creating.  He was...




					idighardware.com


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2021)

Firerated said:


> Well, are there limitations for either situation? Because they want to use it on many different doors and Im thinking on at least a  fire door would be be an issue. I'm willing to bet most of the doors are 20 minute labeled doors at a minimum.




There are also chapter 8 interior finish rules


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2021)

Firerated said:


> Well, are there limitations for either situation? Because they want to use it on many different doors and Im thinking on at least a  fire door would be be an issue. I'm willing to bet most of the doors are 20 minute labeled doors at a minimum.












						QQ: Cladding on a Fire Door Assembly - I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene.
					

I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene. | QQ: Cladding on a Fire Door Assembly | Doors & Frames | Today's Quick Question is a very common one...Can cladding materials be applied to the face of a fire door assembly?




					idighardware.com
				












						Fire Door Assemblies - I Dig Hardware - Answers to your door, hardware, and code questions from Allegion's Lori Greene.
					

Thank you for visiting www.iDigHardware.com.  I am Lori Greene, and my role with Allegion is to provide education and support on the code requirements that affect door openings.  On this site you can find in-depth information about accessibility codes, fire door assemblies, life-safety and...




					idighardware.com


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 2, 2021)

The frame of the door needs to be rated too. How can this covering achieve that?


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 23, 2022)

classicT said:


> Unless approved by the door listing, it should not be added to the door.


As a member of the NFPA 80 committee, classicT has it right IMHO.


----------



## steveray (Mar 23, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> As a member of the NFPA 80 committee, classicT has it right IMHO.


So how many layers of paint are in the door listing?


----------



## bill1952 (Mar 23, 2022)

That has been discussed but I will have to do some research.


----------

